# Kung Fu San Soo



## Toasty (Jan 15, 2002)

Looking for information from anyone who has trained in this style. I have an opportunity to train with an instructor who learned directly from Jimmy Woo Sifu.
Pros/cons welcome as i am not familiar with this particular art, however from what i can tell from the the various web sites, it kinda looks like Kenpo.

thanks in advance
Rob


----------



## arnisador (Jan 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toasty _
> *Looking for information from anyone who has trained in this style. I have an opportunity to train with an instructor who learned directly from Jimmy Woo Sifu.*



Mr. Woo (d. 1991) was certainly well known. I never met him but did see Ron Van Browning in motion at an arnis camp. He's something to see--he hits fast and hard. (Mr. Hartman will surely remember.) The martial art of San Soo (also San Shou) is supposed to be a very effective system but I have little direct knowledge of it.


----------



## Toasty (Jan 22, 2002)

Thanks for the reply/info. Although i am pretty sure that Sanshou is completely different.

Rob


----------



## arnisador (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toasty _
> *i am pretty sure that Sanshou is completely different. *



You are correct; I had thought they were both transliterations of the same term. (Perhaps they are and san soo is typically used in one context, san shou in the other--I don't know.) San show is a military-derived kickboxing sport.


----------



## Chiduce (Mar 21, 2002)

Chin Siu Dek; aka Jimmy Woo studied San Soo at the age of 5 years old. The system is based on mental atitude for experiencing violent dangerous confrontations. San Soo is based on kicks, leverages, throws and punches. This highly fluid and dynamic system of kung fu alters it's techniques to fit each combat situation. It is very aggressively offensive in nature, in it's exhibition of ancient physical and biological principles of combative applications. Yes, it does at a glance remind one of some type of quan fa. It's method/(s) of adaptability to physical exertive motion addresses the question of creativity by it's practitioners. Yet this creativity, i feel is based on a specific set of concepts and methods which may not allow a wide degree of freedom in it's technical martial expression of physical combat. This limitation suggests that there are boundries of martial expression within the system's abilities by the practitioner to alter/adapt and or creatively join to offensively defeat violent aggressively fatal attacks! I guess you could say that San Soo could be a distant relative of the chu'an fa system. Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2002)

http://home.att.net/~womenofsansoo/forms.htm


----------



## Hu Ren Qianzai Long (Jun 17, 2002)

quote: Originally posted by theneuhauser 

chinese boxing is a general term used to describe the chinese martial art style. unless you are referring specifically to san shou or san da which is chinese kickboxing (more of a sport) 


I Agree with this, and I know that San Shou (Or San Shu) is, in Wushu, "the training in forms of kung fu with a partner, in which each participant trains in the Individual techniques of attack and defense". That's San Shu.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2002)

http://www.dragonslist.com/articles/styles/?id=124


----------



## Matt Stone (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chiduce _
> 
> *Chin Siu Dek; aka Jimmy Woo studied San Soo at the age of 5 years old. The system is based on mental atitude for experiencing violent dangerous confrontations. San Soo is based on kicks, leverages, throws and punches. This highly fluid and dynamic system of kung fu alters it's techniques to fit each combat situation. It is very aggressively offensive in nature, in it's exhibition of ancient physical and biological principles of combative applications. Yes, it does at a glance remind one of some type of quan fa. It's method/(s) of adaptability to physical exertive motion addresses the question of creativity by it's practitioners. Yet this creativity, i feel is based on a specific set of concepts and methods which may not allow a wide degree of freedom in it's technical martial expression of physical combat. This limitation suggests that there are boundries of martial expression within the system's abilities by the practitioner to alter/adapt and or creatively join to offensively defeat violent aggressively fatal attacks! I guess you could say that San Soo could be a distant relative of the chu'an fa system. Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce! *



You need to use fewer $.50 words and get to the point.  Your posting style is really confusing at the best of times, and sometimes you are flatly impossible to understand.

This particular post contradicts itself: 



> This highly fluid and dynamic system of kung fu alters it's techniques to fit each combat situation.





> Yet this creativity, i feel is based on a specific set of concepts and methods which may not allow a wide degree of freedom in it's technical martial expression of physical combat. This limitation suggests that there are boundries of martial expression within the system's abilities by the practitioner to alter/adapt and or creatively join to offensively defeat violent aggressively fatal attacks!



So which is it?  There are other things in your post that were difficult to fathom, but I'm not going to turn this into a rip session on the way you write...

Gambarimasu.


----------



## Chiduce (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> 
> *You need to use fewer $.50 words and get to the point.  Your posting style is really confusing at the best of times, and sometimes you are flatly impossible to understand.
> 
> ...


 Ok Mr. Kung Fu; You must really have a physical fitness problem. As far as grammer, i'am engineering and design educated by the military also. Now as far as your fitness problem; lets say the you can do 15 wrist push's on concrete or gravel, which i very seriously doubt; then that would mean you could just about do 40 standard front leaning rest push-ups. The point i'am making here is that you either have a pretty bad drinking problem or a bad fitness problem or a little of both. I'am not your friend nor do i know you; yet i do now your type. Trying to down someone else because of your own sad state of being. You reap what you sow. I guess a well educated kung fu and christian man like yourself already knows that. I would suggest that you really consider seeing a psycologist or even a psychiatrist. Man do you need help!
Later;
Chiduce!


----------



## chufeng (Nov 21, 2002)

Chiduce,

In humility...I must point out that Yiliquan1 asked you to clarify your post...in which, by the way, you DID contradict yourse4lf.

Your response was a personal attack...

So, if you would be so kind to clear up your contradiction and leave the personal stuff out, we might be able to fathom what you meant.

You said that the system alters the technique to FIT the situation and then went on to say that it may not allow for a lot of freedom in its martial expression...I'm sorry, but that's confusing...please explain.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Chiduce (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chiduce _
> 
> *Ok Mr. Kung Fu; You must really have a physical fitness problem. As far as grammer, i'am engineering and design educated by the military also. Now as far as your fitness problem; lets say the you can do 15 wrist push's on concrete or gravel, which i very seriously doubt; then that would mean you could just about do 40 standard front leaning rest push-ups. Where 65 -75 reps is usually the norm for a fit military man, regardless of at standard age of 25 - 45. The point i'am making here is that you either have a pretty bad drinking problem or a bad fitness problem or a little of both. I'am not your friend nor do i know you; yet i do now your type. Trying to down someone else because of your own sad state of being.  Misery does seek company. You reap what you sow. I guess a well educated and skillfull kung fu and christian man like yourself already knows that. I would suggest that you really consider seeing a psycologist or even a psychiatrist. Man do you need help! Hey, i will whisper this, "i used to be a psyhcomaniac just like you". Though i admitted that i had a problem and sought help through Psychomaniacs Anonymous. PA all the way!
> Later;
> Chiduce! *


----------



## chufeng (Nov 21, 2002)

So, I guess this means you aren't going to clarify your point.

...and I don't see the connection between the Army's BiAnnual Physical Fitness Test, the number of pushups one can or can't do, and this topic...

You seem a bit angry...

 
chufeng


----------



## Chiduce (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chufeng _
> 
> *Chiduce,
> 
> ...


 First, he does have a problem a real problem. So much for that, yet altering the technique is typical to fit the situation. Usually this a done using a particular set of standards which are just about engraved in stone. This does not suggest unlimited freedom of martial expression. The existing standards used produce philosophical as well as theoretical limitations. Freedom of martial expression involves more than just adjusting and altering. New concepts, methods, elimination of a set body of standards, and being creative beyond limitations reflect this; yet are not limited to just the aforementioned elements. By the way; i'am a little too old to be talked at like a child. As far as, yourself you seem rather mannered and that will take you places. The other road gets you killed, either spiritually, mentally or both.
Later;
Chiduce!


----------



## chufeng (Nov 22, 2002)

OK...we're back on track:

You said, "Freedom of martial expression involves more than just adjusting and altering. New concepts, methods, elimination of a set body of standards, and being creative beyond limitations reflect this; yet are not limited to just the aforementioned elements."

First, if one can move beyond a limit, it was never a limit...
The limitation was only a perception in the mind of the one who believed it existed.

Second, we are bound by certain laws of physics...the body can only move in so many ways...and that IS a limitation.

What "body of standards" would you eliminate?

All good points and quite provocative (and probably beyond the scope of this thread) but, I am interested to see where this will go.

Thank you for your response.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Matt Stone (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chiduce _
> 
> *Ok Mr. Kung Fu; You must really have a physical fitness problem.*



What in the hell are you talking about?  Where precisely do you come by this assumption?



> *As far as grammer, i'am engineering and design educated by the military also.*



I will revisit my opening question - What in the hell are you talking about?  If by "engineering and design educated" you mean to infer you have upper level education, I submit that your English Lit profs were lacking in their duties to you...  And last time I checked, the only time the military went out of their way to provide academic education was when a soldier was so low on their scores that it was in Uncle Sam's best interests to smarten up the trooper in question...



> *Now as far as your fitness problem; lets say the you can do 15 wrist push's on concrete or gravel, which i very seriously doubt; then that would mean you could just about do 40 standard front leaning rest push-ups.*



You really amaze me at not only your assumptions, but the attempted logic behind them...  You point out here - 



> *I'am not your friend nor do i know you*



- that you don't know me, yet you are making suppositions about my level of physical fitness that you couldn't substantiate in any possible manner.  Since you are in such a hurry to always throw in your military background as some sort of attempt at supporting your martial arts training, when I tell you that I max my APFT in pushups and situps you will be able to construe what my level of fitness in those events is...  40 regular Army pushups is what I warm up with, thanks. 



> *The point i'am making here is that you either have a pretty bad drinking problem or a bad fitness problem or a little of both.*



Once again, back to the opening question - What the hell are you talking about?  Because I ask you to clarify a confusing statement, you allege that I must be out of shape and a drunkard.  Sure, I can see the connection...  



> *I'am not your friend nor do i know you; yet i do now your type. Trying to down someone else because of your own sad state of being. You reap what you sow.*



So I am some sort of down and out, miserable, internet aggressor because I take issue with some of your statements and take you to task to provide clarification?  What is it that keeps you from writing in language that isn't chocked full of large words, things that poor, simple alcoholic dregs of humanity like myself can understand?  It sounds like the kind of gibberish that people try to spill out in the laps of the ignorant in an effort to sound far more educated and knowledgeable than they really are.



> *I guess a well educated kung fu and christian man like yourself already knows that.*/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chufeng (Nov 22, 2002)

Chiduce,

"quote: As far as, yourself you seem rather mannered and that will take you places. The other road gets you killed, either spiritually, mentally or both."

After rereading your post, I just wanted to comment on the above.

I agree with it...but you seem to be on the"other road" with your rant against Yiliquan1...meditate on that.

Yiliquan1, I suggest a cooling off period...
Fanning this flame won't go anywhere positive...

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Chiduce (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chufeng _
> 
> *Chiduce,
> 
> ...


 So you think.  You and your friend should think about the consequences of your so-called comments; which are actually put-downs  towards others! Again, "You Reap What You Sow"! Now fantom that.  And by the way; a fit body leads to a fit mind, which lead the individual to creating healthy thoughts,  making  healthy choices, and producing healthy physical actions. Maybe that was hidden in what you called a rant? Anyway, i will not argue with you or your homey. 
Sincerely, In Humility;
Chiduce!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2002)

Please, keep the discussion polite and respectful.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Matt Stone (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chiduce _
> 
> *You and your friend should think about the consequences of your so-called comments*



And what consequences would those be, pray tell?   



> *...your so called comments which are actually put-downs  towards others!*



No, they aren't "so called" comments, they _are_ comments.  "So called" is used to indicate that something alleged to be one thing is in fact another.  If our comments were "so called" comments, that would mean they weren't comments and were in fact something else, like hamsters...



> *Again, "You Reap What You Sow"! Now fantom that.*



I'd love to fantom that.  But first, what does "fantom" mean?  Did you perhaps mean "fathom?"  I suspect so.  Spellcheck, spellcheck, spellcheck...



> *And by the way; a fit body leads to a fit mind, which lead the individual to creating healthy thoughts,  making  healthy choices, and producing healthy physical actions.*



And so, by inference, because I called into question the contradictory statements you made regarding San Soo (a style I myself know absolutely nothing about), and criticized your writing style and grammatical errors, I must therefore be unfit mentally, spiritually and physically.  That smacks of a certain degree of megalomania on your part, assuming that because we don't agree with you on something we must be after you, or somehow unhealthy in your world view.



> *Anyway, i will not argue with you or your homey.
> Sincerely, In Humility;
> Chiduce! *



Well, you are arguing.  This post and your others have been argumentative and insulting.  And they have lacked humility from the start.

I'm through with you, now. :shrug:

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 22, 2002)

I keep wanting to post on these threads but I never do because I want to stay out of it but I might as well get it over with since I keep wanting to say this and it's driving me nuts....

You Yiliquan guys do come off as insulting.  I respect alot of what you say but every time I see you guys post it's in an insulting way and it often seems you 2 never even notice that you come off that way.  I'm not defending Chiduce, but I honestly didn't understand where his aggression was coming from until I realised he too has been reading your posts and was probably in a defensive state of mind when it comes to you guys.  God knows I don't want you 2 posting in my threads, I don't need the stress.  I might over react too just because of what I have seen in your other posts.

I'm trying to be honest here, not attack you.  My opinion doesn't count for squat.  

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## chufeng (Nov 22, 2002)

Mr. Mavis & Chiduce,

Where, exactly, have I insulted anyone?
Where have I called names?
Where have I threatened?

It seems if I use a one-word response, I'm criticized.
If I explain myself, I'm condescending.
If I offer advice, I'm a know-it-all.
If I ask a question, the motivation behind it is called into question.

So much for "friendly" discussion of the martial arts...


 
chufeng


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 22, 2002)

Well my discussion is actually friendly,  I'm not angry or anything, just telling you that you guys often come off as abrassive.  But I honestly do respect you and the information you have.  In this particular thread Chufeng you are actually being great, even when insulted you arent reacting negatively.  But we know you and Yiliquan are kind of a team so if there's a fight with one it will often include the other.  I just think alot of people might respond negatively to one or the other just out of paranoia after reading your other posts.

You are probably right, people might be misinterpreting your posts. But that's what I'm talking about right?  Perception?  If several people are misinterpreting your posts than there must be a problem.  That's all I said, your posts come off as insulting whether you meant them to be or not.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Matt Stone (Nov 22, 2002)

Mr. Mavis - 

Chiduce's aggression toward me stems from my support of RyuShiKan, a dear friend of mine, who had words with Chiduce regarding the nature of Chiduce's background.

I emailed Chiduce myself and let him know my thoughts on the subject.  Chiduce replied, and we agreed to let each other be.  I still have the emails.

I have replied to some of Chiduce's posts in support of his comments.  He can, at times, be very informative.  What I take exception to is his nearly unintelligible writing style.

I admit that my first reply to him was less than cordial.  But I made no personal attacks, and even stated flatly that I wasn't going to rip into his writing with my questions.  Then he attacked.

I will allow a great degree of commentary about myself.  Sometimes I deserve it, sometimes it is true.  I am mature enough to admit my own wrong doing and accept the punishment that comes hand in hand.  However, Chiduce got his panties in a bunch because I called his comments contradictory.  When Chufeng posted similarly, though less stiffly than I did, Chiduce managed to clarify himself.

Chiduce's problem is with me personally.  I have problems with him and his background admittedly, but I have avoided bringing it up since our email exchange quite a while back.  If he makes a comment I don't understand, I ask questions.  If he posts information I disagree with, I respond.  That is the nature of a "discussion" forum and publicly posted comments.

If he doesn't want to learn to write better and make himself better understood, that's his decision.  If he thinks he can say what he likes and no one will criticize him for it, he would be incorrect.

I invite discussion and commentary on the things I post.  If someone disagrees with me and asks questions, I am ready and eager to explain myself.  If someone gets snippy, I get snippy right back at 'em.  I have been involved in several "discussions" that got a little nasty, but I try to maintain a polite bearing while so involved.  I can be polite without being friendly.

Sorry to hear you think we are a bunch of insulting a$$holes.  Really, we aren't.  But I don't sit by while people make blatantly contradictory, foolhardy, erroneous, incorrect, comments, either.  If I said something stupid, I would hope there would be someone to try to correct me.  If I am so stupid that, when shown that my statement was stupid, I hold onto my own ignorance, then I deserve the beatings I get...

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## Matt Stone (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Damian Mavis _
> 
> *Well my discussion is actually friendly,  I'm not angry or anything, just telling you that you guys often come off as abrassive.*



I suppose rubbing someone's nose in the fact that they were wrong could be viewed that way...   You are the first person that I have not been in direct opposition to that has said something.  I will try to appear to be less "abrasive," but I would ask how would you handle comments aimed at you the likes of which Chiduce leveled at me upthread?  I think I have avoided being as abrasive as I think would be warranted in this particular situation...

If by abrasive you are referring to the fact that I don't back down when I am asking someone to clarify their position, well, that is something I doubt I will polish to everyone's level of satisfaction.  When I read comments made by someone presenting themselves as an expert, and those comments are at best incomplete if not bold faced falsehood, I dive right in and call the person posting them out to defend their position.  I would expect everyone to do the same to me.  It hasn't happened to me (yet), but then I make sure what I post is accurate (to the best of my knowledge; if I am unsure I ask others for their input), I proof read what I write, and try to make sure the whole thing can be understood by the reader.



> *But I honestly do respect you and the information you have.  In this particular thread Chufeng you are actually being great, even when insulted you arent reacting negatively.*



He's good at that...  20 years in the Army teaches you to maintain your cool, I think...



> *But we know you and Yiliquan are kind of a team so if there's a fight with one it will often include the other.*



No, Chufeng is a big boy and can take care of himself.  I post to post on my own behalf, not because I am trying to defend Chufeng.  He is capable of that on his own.  

He _is_ like family to me, though, so if someone goes after him he has other folks to contend with as well...  Sorry, but that's the way it is with me - I stand behind my friends.



> *I just think alot of people might respond negatively to one or the other just out of paranoia after reading your other posts.*



Definitely not what I want to happen.  I had hoped that calling people out to accept responsibility for what they are doing or saying would encourage people to examine themselves and be sure they are being true to themselves, their art, their teacher, and the Truth.



> *That's all I said, your posts come off as insulting whether you meant them to be or not.*



Sorry you feel that way, Mr. Mavis.  Certainly not my intention.

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 22, 2002)

Wow great post.

"I admit that my first reply to him was less than cordial. But I made no personal attacks"

Ya that's all I meant,  I figured there was history here but I have seen you fight in other threads with others as well.  Chufeng reacted badly with personal attacks that made no sense.  Like I said, not defending him, just thought maybe he was ready to fight just from reading your other posts.

Again, good post.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 22, 2002)

"I had hoped that calling people out to accept responsibility for what they are doing or saying would encourage people to examine themselves and be sure they are being true to themselves, their art, their teacher, and the Truth."

Heh, ok I got to say something about that too.

You can't expect people to examine themselves and better themsleves from posts.  Peoples ego's, especially the male ego is a force to be reckoned with and it would take a huge man to listen to contradictory statements and back down and change their ways.  I have seen people be totally proven wrong and forced to see the truth...only to come back with a different angle and totally disregard the past arguments and pretend they never felt a certain way or ignore the truth all together.

That is why I don't like arguing on forums, even though I do and regret it each and every time.

(warning - unpolitically correct joke incoming) 

Arguing on the internet is like running in the special olympics, even if you win... you are still retarded.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Matt Stone (Nov 22, 2002)

Mr. Mavis - 

Beyond Chiduce, who have I "fought" with?  I know I have gotten into some heated discussions with Kirk in the past, and the infamous Naihanchi thread was locked after ongoing discussions with DKIGirl asking her to clarify certain things (which she never really did), but I can't recall other instances that were nearly as bad as with Chiduce.

As far as my dealings with Chiduce go, I have no real axe to grind.  While I take issue with his alleged training experiences, and I have problems with the associations he belongs to, if he died tomorrow I would neither jump for joy nor dance on his grave.  I don't know him well enough to do either.  If I get abrasive with him (I like that word now!  ), I do so based on the content of his post.  I try to limit my abrasiveness to the issue at hand.  Sure, I know in the back of my mind what the source of the comments is (i.e. Chiduce's background), but I try to stay away from that, and I certainly don't make personal comments based on assumptions that I have absolutely no way of verifying (e.g. my ability to do push ups, or the fact that I am now alleged to have a drinking problem...  ).

I like this forum.  I enjoy posting here, meeting people and exchanging info.  I try to stay friendly, as long as friendly is warranted.

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> 
> *I try to stay friendly, as long as friendly is warranted.*



Friendly is _always_ warranted on the forum, by definition ("...friendly discussion of the martial arts..."). Everything else should be taken to PM/e-mail.

This is not directed at *Yiliquan1* or any other particular individual. I just thought it best to clarify this matter.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Matt Stone (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Damian Mavis _
> 
> *You can't expect people to examine themselves and better themsleves from posts.  Peoples ego's, especially the male ego is a force to be reckoned with and it would take a huge man to listen to contradictory statements and back down and change their ways.  I have seen people be totally proven wrong and forced to see the truth...only to come back with a different angle and totally disregard the past arguments and pretend they never felt a certain way or ignore the truth all together.*



Ah, but I don't care if Chiduce changes or not...  His actions, especially the negative ones, serve as examples to _other people_ of what not to do...  In fact, Chiduce serves as a much better teaching tool if he _doesn't_ change.  

Thanks for your candor.

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## Matt Stone (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Friendly is always warranted on the forum, by definition ("...friendly discussion of the martial arts..."). Everything else should be taken to PM/e-mail.
> 
> ...



I hear and I obey, oh most powerful Mod God...

Not gonna "go there" with this no more...

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 22, 2002)

No no I didn't even think you were referring to Chiduce.  You made a general statement about what you hope happens and I was just saying it would be nice but like I said, it would take a huge man (bigger than me) to listen to others and change.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Matt Stone (Nov 22, 2002)

Gotcha.

No worries.  I agree that it takes a big _person_ (don't want to offend the ladies unduly) to come face to face with their shortcomings and change.  But I have done it, I have seen others do it (there is even an ongoing thread on E-budo about a person once affiliated with the infamous Juko-kai who has renounced his bogus and fraudulently obtained _soke_ status and gone legit...), so I know it _can_ be done.

Thanks again for your open and honest comments.  I'm gonna try to play nice now...


----------



## Chiduce (Nov 22, 2002)

You Know, it seems to be amazing that you cannot just stop this crazy conversation. But here again, it proves that some people just can't get the message. Quan, so i mispelled the term fathom; big deal.  Now you have feelings, emotions, and the like. Just can the conversation and go on with your life. I have not been to this forum for quite some time; and when i get back there is always chaos. I don't have to get along with what you believe, say, and what you think is my proper grammer.  You should have been an english teacher. Ryushikan even sent me the e-mail about the debate on the e-budo forum. Clogging up everyone's mailbox with chaotic mess. You guys really need some help from a qualifed mental and social health professional. Just, for the record; my english professors were harvard graduates.  You know, my sifu's teacher said that this type of thing would happen between clans and individuals? If you want to take over the martial arts world or forums; at least announce it. People will at least know your intent.  You, calling my words 50 cent words also shows that you can't admit your denial of being screwed up in the head. Like it always has been. If you can't take the heat; get out of the fire! As far as your feelings about me, well i did not ask your permission to become a martial artist or anything else. So, i don't need your help, advice, input, output, or anything else to get along in the world today under any circumstances. How i feel about you does not matter, nor should it. You, and no one else can stop Gods Work or His Will.  I personally, have nothing more to say to you or anyone else on this matter. Just wanted to set the record straight!
Later;
Chiduce!


----------



## chufeng (Nov 22, 2002)

Gosh Mr. Mavis, I come back to this web Board to see the following posted by you:

"Chufeng reacted badly with personal attacks that made no sense"

Was this a typo?
Or are we talking two completely different languages?

 
chufeng


----------



## chufeng (Nov 22, 2002)

Chiduce posted the following:

"You, and no one else can stop Gods Work or His Will."

Again, I agree with him...but I didn't realize that God advocated name-calling, out of control anger, and personal attacks. I guess we read different books.

...and I don't see what that post has to do with SanSoo.

Remember, this is a thread on SanSoo...can we get back on topic?

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 22, 2002)

Yes sorry that was a typo, I tried so hard not to confuse your names but I failed. 

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------

